# Snuffs Babies - more skunks!



## Nerys (Apr 18, 2005)

finally, for those who have asked.. a couple of brief snaps of snuffs babies!

three fat little albino boys :2thumb: 3 weeks old today!

will try to get some better pics at some point, snuff is being a very very protective mother at the moment! She might have gone into labour laid in bed with me, but now she is a bit like Jaws on speed..





















Nerys


----------



## Stuart b (Mar 23, 2008)

*Skunks*

Congratulations on your new Arrivals!!!!! 

Must say they look very cute!!! 


Stuart.


----------



## RasperAndy (Sep 21, 2007)

congrats they are beautiful :flrt:


----------



## taraliz (Aug 10, 2008)

Awwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwww

Can you PLEASE email my girlfriend and tell her I have been good all year !

xx


----------



## Emmaj (Dec 3, 2007)

Hee hee how cute are they :flrt:

they are mini Q's :flrt::flrt:


----------



## africa (Sep 12, 2008)

Fabulous!!! Congratulations to Snuff and Quanah:no1:


----------



## Nerys (Apr 18, 2005)

its only the second time i have seen them in the three weeks, after ballsing it up for two years, i've been sat so hard on my hands that i swear they are flatter than they started!

quanah.. *pfftt...* little monster... :bash: 

quanah has found a new place to be a terrorist... the chimney..

thankfully he comes to his name.. as i am not sure how we would have got him down from 8ft up the chimney otherwise!

he is truly a smoke skunk at the moment!

his latest trick too.. to follow you into the loo, wait till you are sat down communicating with the great white god, and then try jump up and play tug of war with the hem of whatever top you are wearing... 

i swear one day he is going to miss and nail me in the arse :blush: !!

N


----------



## Emmaj (Dec 3, 2007)

Nerys said:


> its only the second time i have seen them in the three weeks, after ballsing it up for two years, i've been sat so hard on my hands that i swear they are flatter than they started!
> 
> quanah.. *pfftt...* little monster... :bash:
> 
> ...


 
LOL that made me chuckle 

hmm yesh siku very nearly got me on the bum last nite i was sat sideways an he did his old sneak up an bite ya thing though he nearly got my ass instead of my jeans :lol2:


----------



## blackberry (Jan 14, 2009)

Well Done Nerys, they are gorgeous


----------



## fenwoman (Apr 15, 2008)

Nerys said:


> its only the second time i have seen them in the three weeks, after ballsing it up for two years, i've been sat so hard on my hands that i swear they are flatter than they started!
> 
> quanah.. *pfftt...* little monster... :bash:
> 
> ...


 He wants to see if Santa is up there.
As for your arse...........perhaps he's taken lessons from Chalky hehehe.


----------



## stephenie191 (May 29, 2007)

JAWS ON SPEED?

Thanks for braving that for us:lol2: 

How cute are they? :flrt:

Just out of interest how much do skunks cost?


----------



## Emmaj (Dec 3, 2007)

This years seem to be averaging between £500 and £700

Albinos usually go for £600 :2thumb:


----------



## Nerys (Apr 18, 2005)

for the first 3 nights i slept outside the backdoor on my old carp fishing set up... as even getting in the bedroom was a risky affair!

at some point, i will try maybe and get a shot of her in action, i've been trying to stay well away to reduce any risk of anything bad happening to them.. 

she really does come screaming out at you, stamping and wailing..

bless her



N


----------



## carlycharlie (Jan 16, 2008)

The 3 babies look very cute Nerys, congratulations.

What colour are the parents? Is 1 bino & the other a smoke & are you making note for all the colour genetics :2thumb::lol2:


----------



## Emmaj (Dec 3, 2007)

carlycharlie said:


> The 3 babies look very cute Nerys, congratulations.
> 
> What colour are the parents? Is 1 bino & the other a smoke & are you making note for all the colour genetics :2thumb::lol2:


Both were binos i think Q is the daddy to the bubs so would be a bino on bino :2thumb:


----------



## Nerys (Apr 18, 2005)

well, yes.. here is where it gets complicated..

IF Quanahs mother was a smoke, and IF smoke is co-dom (as is thought possible at the moment).. then it might mean quanah is albino smoke (ask Jon for specifics!)

it has to be said, i am going more for just albino.. but he has always retained his white / off white stripes, unlike snuff, who is solid white all over..

but as to what i do know: 

Albino X Albino = 3 albinos
BW X Albino = 2 BW
BW het albino X BW het albino = 6 BW 2 albino
Choc X BW = 1 Choc 1 BW

have been my results so far.. 

Snuff came from a pair of BW(het albinos)
Quanah came from a Smoke X Albino 

i would say therefore albino works along simple recessive lines, i only know the "hets" of one of my BW skunks, thats Teyah, who had the 6BW 2A

Choc i have not worked with enough to make a decision, but there a possibility that it could be co-dom.


----------



## bassy 1019 (Sep 26, 2006)

lovely pics of baby skunks!


----------



## farmercoope (Aug 19, 2008)

Nerys said:


> i swear one day he is going to miss and nail me in the arse :blush: !!
> 
> N


 
Hahaa! OUCH!


----------



## farmercoope (Aug 19, 2008)

Nerys said:


> finally, for those who have asked.. a couple of brief snaps of snuffs babies!
> 
> three fat little albino boys :2thumb: 3 weeks old today!
> 
> ...


 
They is gourjous! Definitly worth the couple of year wait? they look like they are to me, congrats to Quannah and Snuff, the sexiest Binos i know!:lol2:


----------



## stephenie191 (May 29, 2007)

Emmaj said:


> This years seem to be averaging between £500 and £700
> 
> Albinos usually go for £600 :2thumb:


The same as a pedigree dog then?

Thats not too bad, although i don't know if my dogs would ever forgive me if i brought a skunk home ! :whistling2:


----------



## Nerys (Apr 18, 2005)

have a look at some of emmas pics of her huskys and skunks curled up in front of the fire together!

skunks adapt other animals to their purposes.. humans.. dogs... whatever else is about...

N


----------



## Stuart b (Mar 23, 2008)

Nerys, you have a PM lol. 

Stuart.


----------



## fenwoman (Apr 15, 2008)

farmercoope said:


> Hahaa! OUCH!


 don't worry, she won't feel a thing. She has bum cheeks like welded steel plates now after Chalky toughened them for her.


----------



## farmercoope (Aug 19, 2008)

fenwoman said:


> don't worry, she won't feel a thing. She has bum cheeks like welded steel plates now after Chalky toughened them for her.


Hahaha, is there anyone Chalky hasn't had a taste of!


----------



## fenwoman (Apr 15, 2008)

farmercoope said:


> Hahaha, is there anyone Chalky hasn't had a taste of!


 well you haven't visited yet. They are only love nips. Never done in malice.:whistling2:


----------



## Nerys (Apr 18, 2005)

love nips... and the rest!

if my love left bruises when he nipped, he'd get a swift punch 

N


----------



## fenwoman (Apr 15, 2008)

Nerys said:


> love nips... and the rest!
> 
> if my love left bruises when he nipped, he'd get a swift punch
> 
> N


 Oh but Nerys....you know he loves you really :lol2:
He just gets a little over excited when he is in your presence and can't help himself. Bless him eh?:flrt:


----------



## Nerys (Apr 18, 2005)

bless him is not what i am normally muttering it has to be said...

more pics!

omg, they are to die for!

N


----------



## wohic (Jun 19, 2006)

:flrt::flrt::flrt: 'my' Snuff has had babies ,oh Nerys they really are beautiful .


----------



## Emmaj (Dec 3, 2007)

stephenie191 said:


> The same as a pedigree dog then?
> 
> Thats not too bad, although i don't know if my dogs would ever forgive me if i brought a skunk home ! :whistling2:


There as much fun as a pedigree dog though too 

have a lookies in my skunkies thread a fair few pics of the skunks an dogs 

If you have a dog thats not good with cats then..........you okies cos skunks confuse the hell out of dogs lol 

Put it this way huskies dont as a rule do small animals but with time and patcience an good training on my half i have got it down to a T the skunks love the dogs an the dogs love the skunks 

Nothing is impossible if you work at it and want it enough :lol2:


----------



## Nerys (Apr 18, 2005)

right...

introducing.. triple trouble..




































































































you can see the little teeth growing in, when you go close up on that one...



















<3<3<3<3<3<3<3<3<3<3<3<3<3<3<3<3<3<3<3<3<3<3<3<3

N


----------



## farmercoope (Aug 19, 2008)

gourjous gourrjous gourjous, i want them!!!!!:flrt::flrt::flrt:


----------



## Stuart b (Mar 23, 2008)

Ahh..... just adorable!!!!


----------



## ami_j (Jan 6, 2007)

baby snuffs :flrt:i wish i had the money i really do


----------



## daikenkai (May 24, 2007)

aww theyre gorgeous!:flrt: im trying to persuade the OH a skunk is the way to go but hes not having it. :lol2:


----------



## naminé (Apr 19, 2009)

How Cute loveable little rascals you've got there Nerys!

So now the other exciting moment to wait for: opening their eyes!


----------



## stoaty (Jul 21, 2008)

Stunning. I really love albino's but must be strong and not give in to temptation. Keep risking those fingers please Nerys - u only need one to press the camera shutter- and keep the pics coming.


----------



## bosshogg (Nov 19, 2006)

you evil woman how could you do that to me and post such cuties :flrt::flrt::flrt::flrt::flrt::flrt: want to swap for a mad choc lab :lol2:


----------



## Nerys (Apr 18, 2005)

well it will be good to see when the eyes open, i'd love to do a day by day diary from 3 weeks on, but there is time, and there is the risk of pissing snuff off also..

and there is the cuteness overload, will you all cope?!!

snuff is being a little bit better, i can still pick her up, and she sort of calms down the grizzicking into little hiccups.. almost like a child coming down from a screaming tantrum..

she is bribable with a frube :flrt: 

i cuddle her for a moment, to make my hands smell of her, and her smell of me, then i shut her into the room she should have given birth in, with a bit of food, check them, then let her out and wave a frube under her nose.. that distracts her enough for me to nip out before she gets worried again!

has to be said it perplexed the nice chap from the rspca (no, not a "visit" just a hello-as-passing) when we told him that we'd been kicked out of the bedroom recently by an over protective skunk mother!

its going to be chaos in there when they do open their eyes and start to explore, three little time-bombs belting about under the bed and furniture! oh boy!

N


----------



## farmercoope (Aug 19, 2008)

or if anymore decide to have babies around the house, you'll be moving out!


----------



## Nerys (Apr 18, 2005)

brief update... all three still doing well... one is now reserved (*sniffs... i so do not want to sell any of them!)

eyes are all open now, although one took about 5 days longer to open his than the other two..

and they were doing little stamps from about 3 weeks old!

they are 5 weeks today :2thumb:

these are some pics taken over the last 2 weeks 










more to come, just getting them on photobucket!

N


----------



## stoaty (Jul 21, 2008)

They just get more stunning which is a real problem when I am trying to resist temptation, lol.


----------



## Nerys (Apr 18, 2005)

more later!

N


----------



## stephenie191 (May 29, 2007)

CUTENESS OVERLOAD ! :gasp:


:flrt:


----------



## farmercoope (Aug 19, 2008)

they're gourjous!


----------



## naminé (Apr 19, 2009)

OMG! How adorable they are! Just love it when their eyes open :flrt: Even more exciting for me to get to that point too.

We all want to keep our little stinkyfriends: but after all we're skunkaddicts :whistling2:


----------



## FreddiesMum (Jan 10, 2007)

Awww so sweet :smile:


----------



## carlycharlie (Jan 16, 2008)

Nerys the babies are looking gorgeous & coming along nicely :2thumb:


----------



## africa (Sep 12, 2008)

Toooooooooooooooooooo beautiful,they look really healthy,great fur....bet you are so proud!:2thumb:


----------



## selina20 (May 28, 2008)

Awwww hun they look awesome :flrt:


----------



## brittone05 (Sep 29, 2006)

Ohhhh Nerys - they look just like thier mummy     Give Snuff a Frube from us please - I so want to convince Paul we need to visit


----------

